# psi steady rest



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2012)

So as I noted in another thread I am hollowing a piece of fbe that I got from Kevin and was having a hard time due to chatter and vibration. It is a tall piece about 10 to 12 inches off the chuck. I ordered a steady rest from pen state industries aka psi. It was $49 plus $10 for shipping, ordered it on a monday and recieved it on friday. I chose the psi rest because it has 3 wheels and would capture the piece that I am working on. The base and riser are cast iron and the hold down clamp held securely and never moved, ditto for the wheel arms and wheels. The skateboard type wheels ran smoothly and did not mar the wood even after a long turning session. I did grind a little off of the lower wheel arm for clearance on this large diameter piece of 6" to 8" diameter. This rest was just the ticket, it cancelled out the vibration so I could concentrate on the hollowing and not worry about launching the piece across the shop. For an inexpensive chinese tool it really is not bad at all, considering that it was designed for turning spindles and not larger hollow vessels it did remarkably well. I really wanted to make my own steady rest but I just don't have the time right now and I needed to get this green vessel hollowed and bagged to dry. I am not dissapointed at all. I looked at a rest from oneway and it only had 2 wheels and was twice the price.[attachment=5238][attachment=5239][attachment=5240][attachment=5241][attachment=5242]


----------



## DKMD (May 5, 2012)

That looks like it'll get the job done, but after seeing your handmade hollowing tools, I know your homemade version will be unbelievable. FWIW, I think those are rollerblade wheels, and they're pretty standard stuff on the commercial and homemade rigs. I'm told you can pick them up on the cheap from sporting good stores and probably eBay as well… Heck, I'd imagine you could find a used pair of rollerblades at a yard/garage sale even cheaper.

Give me a shout when you get to thinking about building one, and I'll send you some photos of the one I had made for me… It's a nice design and solid as a rock!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 20, 2012)

DKMD said:


> That looks like it'll get the job done, but after seeing your handmade hollowing tools, I know your homemade version will be unbelievable. FWIW, I think those are rollerblade wheels, and they're pretty standard stuff on the commercial and homemade rigs. I'm told you can pick them up on the cheap from sporting good stores and probably eBay as well… Heck, I'd imagine you could find a used pair of rollerblades at a yard/garage sale even cheaper.
> 
> Give me a shout when you get to thinking about building one, and I'll send you some photos of the one I had made for me… It's a nice design and solid as a rock!


I know I said skate board, I meant rollerblade.:lolol: Thanks david, I would like to see pics of what you have. If you don't mind post them for everyone to see, It might inspire others as well. I would like to make my own version when I get the time. Maybe in the fall or winter when work slows down, gotta take it when I can get it.


----------



## scotirish (Jun 17, 2012)

*Good morning Greg!
It has been my limited experience that when you tighten a smooth metal washer against a smooth metal bar that it will slip a little as the unit vibrates. I have this one: http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005000/5652/WoodRiver-Spindle-Steady-Rest.aspx and like it.
How is your Summer going? Hope you enjoy your Fathers Day (breakfast in bed?). *


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 17, 2012)

scotirish said:


> *Good morning Greg!
> It has been my limited experience that when you tighten a smooth metal washer against a smooth metal bar that it will slip a little as the unit vibrates. I have this one: http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005000/5652/WoodRiver-Spindle-Steady-Rest.aspx and like it.
> How is your Summer going? Hope you enjoy your Fathers Day (breakfast in bed?). *


Hi Ron! Thanks for the fathers day wishes, I sleept way in and caught up on my zzzz's, enjoying my morning coffee and thinking about the family coming over today for a BBQ. That is a good point about metal slippage with flat surfaces, I have not run into that yet but I do use the supplied wrench and tighten well. Maybe I should look at some serrated washers or wizlock nuts though? Good tip. A couple things I do like about this steady rest is is the non marring wheels and the large capacity of it, it will hold a 6" to 8" diameter piece of wood no problem, and can still adjust for smaller pieces. For a cheap rest I am pretty pleased with it. My summer is going well, working my butt off at both jobs and feeling blessed that I have them both. Gearing up for a production run of carbide lathe chisels and trying to find a small used metal lathe with at least a 1" spindle bore. I will make various styles of 3/8" and 1/2" stainless carbide insert chisels. Looking forward to meeting with you again and spending some time in each others shops and talking about all things wood. Also would like to go to the turners club with you and check that out when it starts back up. I hope all is well with you Ron.
Greg


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 19, 2012)

Greg ; - more intriguing than the steady is the piece you have mounted in it ! Have any finished or more in progress pictures? It looks sweet ! Nice proportions. 
When I got my steady, of course it came with the rollerblade wheels - the wheels had a crown on them from the molding process that marred the wood and also tended to pull one way or the other. To correct this I just used a scary sharp detail gouge to trim them to a less aggressive profile. It also made them run true. Just food for thought when you make yours.
Scott


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 19, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Greg ; - more intriguing than the steady is the piece you have mounted in it ! Have any finished or more in progress pictures? It looks sweet ! Nice proportions.
> When I got my steady, of course it came with the rollerblade wheels - the wheels had a crown on them from the molding process that marred the wood and also tended to pull one way or the other. To correct this I just used a scary sharp detail gouge to trim them to a less aggressive profile. It also made them run true. Just food for thought when you make yours.
> Scott


Thanks for the kind words! I have used this steady on 2 pieces now without any problems at all, second turning is still in process and being hollowed, not much time due to working a lot right now, gotta take it when I can. The piece that is in the photo's is hollowed and bagged for drying right now, I will return it when it is dry. These wheels seem very round and soft. This turning is just a small part of a larger project........don't touch that dial.......more to come!:lolol:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 19, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Greg ; - more intriguing than the steady is the piece you have mounted in it ! Have any finished or more in progress pictures? It looks sweet ! Nice proportions.
> ...


Not to change gears and leave the tool topic - but when you bag for drying what do you use? Paper? and do you pack in wood chips? I've tried about 10 different ways and come up with about 10 different results, Just looking for some tips if you have a minute to share
Thanks


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 19, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > NYWoodturner said:
> ...


I use brown paper bags and pack it's own wet chips around and inside it to slow the drying process, I just label and date it and put it on a shelf and forget about it for a few months. Box elder is pretty stable, maple and especially cherry are a roll of the dice with this method. Cherry should probably be anchor sealed as well, Cherry has always been a problem for me! Fruit woods are always iffy. Walnut, which is one of my faves, is pretty stable also if the endgrain is sealed.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 19, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > woodtickgreg said:
> ...



I guess that clears a lot up. Maple is cheap and plentiful here and a lot of what I turn wet is what I pick up off the side of the road :big grin: Cherry is a fav of mine to turn and another that has given me mixed results. 
Thanks for the info ! I will watch this thread for pics of that beauty returned !
Scott


----------

